# OT: White weasel / ferret???



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

That was most likely the long tailed weasel. There is also a short tailed weasel in the Rockies and both turn white in winter. They are however not ferrets. There is a black footed ferret that lives in the region also but they do not turn white.
Evan


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Are you talkin about a Pine Martin (marten sp??)


----------



## cmsummit (May 19, 2004)

What you saw was an ermine, a variety of weasel. They turn white in the winter and are brown in the summer. Both ferrets and pine martens are considerably larger.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

I think pine martins a bit bigger than the wee...zil. Are there mink around here? I mean, besides dead and on the back of some rich bitch in (insert name of uppity resort town here).


----------



## Jobu (Apr 14, 2006)

yep it was an Ermine, I used to take snowmobile tours on vail mountain and its about the only wildlife on the mountain in the winter, so people would get pretty giddy about seeing one on tour.

Its really a short tail weasel with a cool name

http://wildlife.state.co.us/WildlifeSpecies/Profiles/Mammals/Weasel.htm

more info and picture of it

www.blueplanetbiomes.org/ermine.htm








Cute little guys...


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Jackal, Jackal, is it a jackal, it's a jackal.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

That is a snow cat.
According to the signs they are very dangerous and skiers should beware of them.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

"Hey, nice marmot!"


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks for the info and pictures. The picture of the white ermine is exactly what I saw.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

The dude abides. Best movie ever. If I'd seen that pic first it'd be my avatar. I'm heading directly home and mixing myself a caucasian. Do I have any milk?


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

Nihilist: We believe in nothing, Lebowski. Nothing. And tomorrow we come back and we cut off your chonson. 
The Dude: Excuse me? 
Nihilist: I said 
Nihilist: "We'll cut off your johnson"! 
Nihilist: Just you think about that, Lebowski. 
Nihilist: Yeah, your wiggly penis, Lebowski. 
Nihilist: Yeah and maybe we stomp on it and squoosh it, Lebowski


Greatest Movie Ever!!


----------



## JulieAlbrecht (May 18, 2005)

*either a short-tailed weasel, or a long-tailed weasel.*

You'd have to measure it and/or it's footprints to know for sure. Often called an ermine in winter phase. both winter in white coats with black tail tip.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

The Dude Rules. 

Where's my money Labowski? Wher is my money Labowski? 

It's Down there some where...let me have another look....

Ermine also rule. Little guys are always hanging out at Snowmass in the *****. I had the pleasure of chassing a Fox that was chassing an Ermine this winter.

Game On


----------



## Eddy Groover (Mar 25, 2005)

I was camping down in the Black Canyon and a couple little buggers like that tried to steal our food. At least from what everyone describes that's what they were, they definitely weren't raccoons. It didn't even phase them when we pointed a flashlight at them. Since it was such a nice night we put our food in the tent and slept outside. I wasn't about to let the thieves have my sticky buns. Good thing that we'd already downed all the alcohol.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

"No, You're Mr. Labowski. I'm the Dude"

or

"Dude, Youre being very undude"


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

I found a picture of a WEE-zil.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Pauly_Shore.jpg


----------



## Digger (Apr 1, 2006)

"Well that's just like your ahhhhhh opinion man" the Dude 
Sweet picture of our favorite dude in a bathrobe.


----------



## Wilderness Aware (Jan 19, 2006)

*Critters on the Gunnison*

The critter you encountered on the Gunnison was more than likely a Ringtail Cat (Bassariscus astutus). They're fairly common at Buttermilk and some of the other lower camps in the Gunnison Gorge.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

All you amatures are way off. It was almost certainly an amphibious rodent marmot.

"Also lets not forget, let's NOT forget Dude, that keeping wildlife... an amphibious rodent... you know domestic... within the city... That ain't legal either!"

"What are you a fucking park ranger now?" 

"No, I'm just trying to offer..." 

"Who gives a shit about the fucking marmot???" 

"We are sympathizing here Dude." 

"Fuck sympathy! I don't need your sympathy man, I need my fucking johnson!"


----------



## Jobu (Apr 14, 2006)

Ringtail cat...









Ermine...









I think it was neither one but perhaps what u really saw was.... THIS!!

Very commonly mistaken for both ermines and ringtails the Blinkskudd is the only indigenous skudd of the Colorado Mountain system. Formally found west of the Continental Divide, in Colorado, southern Wyoming, eastern Utah, and extreme northwestern New Mexico and northeastern Arizona, the Blinkskudd occupies less than five percent of its historic range, primarily in isolated, small snow caverns.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

"She owes money all over town...including to known pornographers!"

I love how this thread turned into a tribute to the dude.

I think the best line from that whole movie wasn't even his, though:

"NOBODY fucks with the Jesus."


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

Walter Sobchak: What the fuck are you talking about? The chinaman is not the issue here, Dude. I'm talking about drawing a line in the sand, Dude. Across this line, you DO NOT... Also, Dude, chinaman is not the preferred nomenclature. Asian-American, please. 

The Dude: Walter, this isn't a guy who built the fucking railroads here. This is a guy... 

Walter Sobchak: What the fuck are you talking about? 

The Dude: Walter, he peed on my rug! 

Donny: He peed on the Dude's rug. 

Walter Sobchak: Donny you're out of your element!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

"Eight year old's dude, fuckin social studies and shit."


----------



## bosco (Feb 6, 2004)

"She's not my special lady, man, she's my fucking lady friend, allright"

Another of my favorites, to the sheriff...

"I'm sorry, I wasn't listening"


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

"Dios mio, man!"


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

"Liam and me, were gonna fuck you up, mang"

This is gettin outta control. You could quote that whole script. The first time I saw that movie, I was in Illinois, sittin in a theatre with a bunch of friends, we had all just eaten some very psychodelic paper. The 5 of us were laughin hysterically, off the wall, for the whole movie.....and no one else in the Theatre laughed the whole time. Then we went back to my friends place and watched the wallpaper.


----------



## Digger (Apr 1, 2006)

"Your out of your element Donnie" Walter
"Put the fuckin piece away Walter" the Dude 

o.k. that's it for me. top 3 for sure Diggs


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

BastrdSonOfElvis said:


> I found a picture of a WEE-zil.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Pauly_Shore.jpg


ROTFLMAO


----------

